# Albino BN Pleco's



## car0linab0y (Aug 10, 2009)

how much do they go for in your neck of the woods? I recently ran across what seems like a VERY good deal.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

$5 to $15 each...


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

they top at $5 per inch around here too. blue and black eyes sell for best price.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I paid something like $75 for one and more than $50 for a very small long-finned . . . very $$$ around here (but worth it)


----------



## Electrophyste (Aug 5, 2009)

i paid 10.99 for my albino bristle nose and 15.99 for my regular long fin
both were 2 inches


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

I paid Â£18 for 3 at around 5-6cm. Very small to have been sold I think and in the result lost 2.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

At an O.C.A. auction at the end of every meeting you can get em for about $2 a piece...


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

The price on them has dropped big time over the last few years. Everyone and their dog is breeding them.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I thought it was everyone and their mother?


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

hollyfish2000 said:


> I paid something like $75 for one and more than $50 for a very small long-finned . . . very $$$ around here (but worth it)


Recently? I'm driving north! Will bring plecos


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

$14 here in north NJ.


----------



## jh82 (Oct 26, 2007)

I give them away for free. The lfs sells them for about $5-$7 a piece.


----------



## rarefaction (Aug 6, 2009)

I got 2 from 2 different LFS. Both were $3.99 each


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Just got back from an auction... $1-$2 a piece, three sometimes four in a bag...


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Well down here in the land of stoopid feesh prices, actually prices seem quite reasonable. Quote from add on local forum;


> Hi,
> I have some common bristlenose @ 4cm $2.50ea or 10 for $20
> and albino bristlenose 3-4cm $5ea or 5 for $20
> cheers
> Pete


Or, with suitably impressive photo;


> Have a few Longfin Albino Bristlenose for sale size between 3.5 - 5 cm.
> 5 for $50
> 11 for $100.00


Surely most States over there must have thier own forums as well. Our local forum/s have very busy Buy/Sell Live stock sections, http://www.qldaf.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=10 .


----------



## toddnbecka (Oct 23, 2004)

I sell albino juvies (1-2") for $3.50 each, browns are $2.50 each. I recently shipped out my breeding male, simply have had enough of raising the buggers. I do have some super reds from Germany that have spawned once, though unfortunately in the growout tank. The couple dozen 2" cichlids won't leave any of those fry to grow larger, but I'm setting up another tank for the next round and the cichlids are now listed on aquabid. Here's a couple pics; when the juves are large enough to move along they'll be a bit more than $2-3 each:
















I did find one red fry, but I doubt it survived the transfer to a different tank:


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

I just picked up a 1" baby for $2.50 from a private breeder.


----------

